# People who do agility...



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

... are not really in my age group so to speak. My husband teases me a little for it even. I'm 23, and most people seem to be about twice my age, in their 40s-50s+. Makes me feel a little out of place sometimes! Does this seem to be the case across the country (world even?) or does it really vary? Or vary by AKC, USDAA, NADAC, etc? I do see one or two people at each trial closer to my age, and very rarely see junior handlers, there are only two here that I have seen in AKC trials. Just curious!


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Not the case around here, I know several people my age and younger (20s) who do agility. But the people who run the club and the more experienced handlers are a little older, like 30s and 40s for most of them, and a few are older than that too.


----------



## And (Apr 5, 2010)

Generally I am either the youngest (20 yrs old) or there may be 1 or 2 others around my age. Everyone at the trails joke that I have gained 30 new mothers!!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Agility (almost all dog sports, really, barring perhaps most field events) is mainly a retired woman's hobby. Which is HILARIOUS. There is a lot of running in most of them. Conformation is basically waiting your turn to run laps. Agility is oh man so much running. Even obedience has a lot of walking briskly. And TRAINING for all of these? It's very, very physical. 

There's some young people, but a lot of them were born into dogs. There's one family at my club that has three generations running agility.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I was just saying this to my father in law who came to watch us this weekend. It seems to definitely be an "mature person" sport. I noticed this and I'm 39....most of the ladies running are about my mom's age or maybe a little bit younger.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I am always glad to see some younger people competing in Agility as a lot of the people around here are usually getting into the "retirement' age or like myself, considerably older. I don't know what the ages are in areas where they hold classes, maybe there are more "young" people.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Yep the dog world in general is mostly made up of 50+ year olds. They got the most money and stable employment or retirement to be able to do the sports. I'm in the young totally broke class of dog sports people.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

^^What she said


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

I started playing sports around 23. I'm 29 now. I'm still one of the younger people around. I agree a lot of the younger people playing here were born into dogs.


----------

